# British Stickmakers Guild National Show?



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was wondering if any of our UK members made the British Stickmakers Guild National Show this weekend. I bet there were a lot of great sticks there. I would loved to have been able to be there.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

I didn't go despite being next door to the event, literally! It was held at Chatsworth House in Derbyshire as part of their fair/country show. The only problem being was the £25 entrance fee to the event! Yes, a great day out by all accounts, despite the usual English rain, but still £25!

I will hopefully be attending the last event of the year on October 9th held at Bakewell, about 5 miles down the road where there will be demonstrations and sales etc. Much cheaper to get in at about £6!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Some very talented stick makers in the Guild. Along with the exhibits and demonstrations The show would be money well spent from a learning point of view.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I am a member of the guild and also think a 25£ entrance charge was over the top.

I realize these events arnt cheap to put on but similar events are a quarter of the price .There is a lot of interest in the craft and it would have attracted more visitors had the entrance price been reasonable.

I will stay a member of the guild but think the local stickmakering club gives everything I need regarding advice and sourcing materials


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Well the £25 was for the whole shebang, country fair the lot, no separate entrance just to the stickmakers show. It's Chatsworth House though, if you attend one of their craft shows as a seller, it is £582 just to have an electric cable run to your bit if you require it for lights etc!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I know a 6ft table costs the earth at these shows and it must be difficult for the stall holder to cover there expenses and time .There's no wonder items cost so much.

A day out covering entrance fee travel expenses food etc. makes for a expensive day let alone the time it takes to get there . It would be about a five hour round trip for me. and you can expect the drive to be slow around there.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Well we figured for the two of us it would be £50 entrance, £50 for food and drink, and having eaten there before believe me that's feasible, and then money for anything you want to buy. An expensive day out indeed!


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

it would be nice if there was a local stick making club in nottinghamshire but i have not been able to find one , so i have looked in to the british woodcarvers association who have a meet close by and some of them also do stick carving , but think i will also join the stick makers guild too as i think the competitions will make me work harder and improve myself lol.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Surprised there isn't a stick makers club in your area

The stick making guild do have a good magazine containing useful information

I attend a local stick makers club all are a very friendly helpful bunch very useful for sourcing material or getting advice

Your on the edge of a national park with lots of walkers in the area so I should ask around more


----------

